# Seashell crafts....



## romysbaskets

I wanted to let the other HT crafters know I am listing $5 boxes of shells in the barter section for your craft supplies. Since I live on an island and use them for all kinds of fun crafts, perhaps some of you would like to also.

I have made ornaments, seashell roses, wreaths, you can frame pics or mirrors.....or top off flower arrangements, centerpieces etc....



















Above are just a few items made with shells. With all the other crafts I do...the shell crafts are just as rewarding......


----------

